# trailer wireing 1500 ram



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

My F150 had the brake controller harness connector behind the knee bolster (under the instrument panel) between the brake and accelerator pedal. It was taped to another harness.


----------



## firsthomenewb (Nov 30, 2007)

Take a look at this website: www.etrailers.com it's what helped me wire my 01 Yukon and my 08 Yukon.


----------

